# where is the clutch master cylinder located?



## harrisonk (Dec 11, 2007)

this morning when i got in the car to go to work, i started it up and tried to put it into gear. it wouldn't go into gear and when i took my foot off the clutch, the pedal did not come back up more than an inch or two. is there any way to visually check it? i looked around under my hood for a while and only saw what looked like the master cylinder for the brakes


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

It's right next to the brake master cylinder. Like 3 or 4 inches away.


----------



## harrisonk (Dec 11, 2007)

do they share the same reservoir? I guess I didn't look that hard, some things I read said that there was one under the dash


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

No. They're completely independent of each other.


----------



## suditaki (Oct 31, 2007)

its the small cylinder by the drivers hood strut/ brake cylinder


----------



## machine23 (Oct 3, 2007)

i was just checking out mine the other day, its right next to the wacher fluid reservoir. its a much smaller version of the brake master cylinder. and the brakes and clutch operate off of separate cylinders


----------

